# Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen



## Heckflosse (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

gestern war ich zum Mefo-Angeln auf Fehmarn (wieder mal geschneidert |uhoh, auf den Rückweg der obligatorische Besuch in Heiligenhafen. Ein Fischer hatte diesen Fisch in der Kiste liegen, 6 Kg. schwer und viele Leute standen drum rum. Er sagte, es sei ein Lachs, den er im Netz hatte. Als ich grad ein Handyfoto knipsen wollte, rief meine Freundin an (gutes Timing |krach, deswegen konnte ich nur noch eins knipsen, als er schon zum Messer gegriffen hatte, um den "Lachs" zu zerlegen. Er ging in der Zwischenzeit für *50 Euro* weg! Was meint Ihr, ist es wirklich ein Lachs (hatte einen deutlichen Leichhaken) oder vielleicht doch eine Meerforelle? Sind Lachse überhaupt in Ostholstein?


----------



## Hansen fight (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Für mich ist das ganz klar ne Mefo im Laichkleid


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

überall werden die braunen Laichbereiten Fische geschützt .... #d


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *überall* werden die braunen Laichbereiten Fische geschützt .... #d


 


Fast überall :r


----------



## bamse34 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Moin Moin!!
Der Fisch ist hin! War er aber sehr warscheinlich schon als er aus dem Netz befreit wurde. Reinwerfen bringt da nicht viel. Da der Fischer ihn für einen Lachs hält gehe ich mal davon aus das es sich um Beifang in Butt- oder Dorschnetzen handelt. Schlimmer finde ich das oft gezielt auf solche Fische gefischt wird und diese dann an den Ostsehäfen angeboten werden. Hierbei kümmert man sich nicht um Schonzeiten, Midestabstände und andere Gesetze.
Einzelfische die als Beifang in den Netzen sterben sollte man meiner Meinung nach lieber einer sinnvollen Verwendung zukommen lassen als damit Krebse zu füttern.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!
> Der Fisch ist hin! War er aber sehr warscheinlich schon als er aus dem Netz befreit wurde. *Reinwerfen bringt da nicht viel.* Da der *Fischer ihn für einen Lachs hält* gehe ich mal davon aus das es sich um Beifang in Butt- oder Dorschnetzen handelt. Schlimmer finde ich das oft gezielt auf solche Fische gefischt wird und diese dann an den Ostsehäfen angeboten werden. Hierbei kümmert man sich nicht um Schonzeiten, Midestabstände und andere Gesetze.
> *Einzelfische die als Beifang in den Netzen sterben sollte man meiner Meinung nach lieber einer sinnvollen Verwendung zukommen lassen als damit Krebse zu füttern.*
> 
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian


 


Hallo Sebastian,#h

im Prinzip gebe ich dir recht.:m
So einen Fisch an die Krebse zu verfüttern ,das würde ich auch nicht.
Aber dann würde er ohne großes Tamtam in meiner privaten
Küche verwertet,aber nicht zu Geld gemacht.
Nur,dass ein "Fischer" keinen Fisch bestimmen kann,dass halte ich für unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Rosi (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> .
> Nur,dass ein "Fischer" keinen Fisch bestimmen kann,dass halte ich für unglaubwürdig.



Ich auch, jedoch verkauft sich ein Lachs besser als eine Meerforelle. 
Die markanten Unterschiede (Schwanz, Maul) sind nicht auf dem Foto. Von daher kann man den Fisch nicht genau bestimmen. 

Und 50€ würde ich dafür nicht ausgeben, Braune schmecken mir nicht, ihr Fleisch ist zu weich, nicht richtig orange und irgendwie bitter.


----------



## Lütten (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

du weißt wie braune meerforellen schmecken?


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Lütten schrieb:


> du weißt wie braune meerforellen schmecken?


 


Das war gemein.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Ziemlich seltsamer Spruch. Meistens von Leuten, die sowieso nicht viel Fische sehen. Ich glaube, das fast jeder mal von diesen Fischen gekostet hat - wenn er denn Gelegenheit hatte..
Der Fisch ist definitiv ne Meerforelle. Schade um den Laichfisch. Aber der überall gefeierte 30kg Lachsrekord aus Schweden war auch ein brauner Laichfisch. Was macht den eigentlich besser, als diesen Fisch hier? Nur weil er mit ner Fliegenklatsche erschlagen wurde und nicht im Netz gefangen wurde?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das man beiden Fängern nichts anhaben kann..
Esist doch jeder letztendlich für sich selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ziemlich seltsamer Spruch. Meistens von Leuten, die sowieso nicht viel Fische sehen. Ich glaube, das fast jeder mal von diesen Fischen gekostet hat - wenn er denn Gelegenheit hatte..
> Der Fisch ist definitiv ne Meerforelle. Schade um den Laichfisch. Aber der überall gefeierte 30kg Lachsrekord aus Schweden war auch ein brauner Laichfisch. Was macht den eigentlich besser, als diesen Fisch hier? Nur weil er mit ner Fliegenklatsche erschlagen wurde und nicht im Netz gefangen wurde?
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das man beiden Fängern nichts anhaben kann..
> *Esist doch jeder letztendlich für sich selbst verantwortlich.*






*Das ist wohl schon richtig.:m*

*Nur,wenn bestehende Gesetze tangiert werden,dann sollte man doch etwas kritischer werden.*


----------



## Lütten (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ziemlich seltsamer Spruch. Meistens von Leuten, die sowieso nicht viel Fische sehen. Ich glaube, das fast jeder mal von diesen Fischen gekostet hat - wenn er denn Gelegenheit hatte..



Jupp, ich fange eig. nie etwas, bin halt echt zu blöd |kopfkrat :q

man man, da war extra ein smilie hinter, locker bleiben.


----------



## mot67 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

das fischer meerforellen als lachse verkaufen ist leider weit verbreitet. im frühjahr hab ich auf einem markt in berlin zehlendorfauf über die dort angebotenen recht kleinen "ostseelachse". 
waren alles meerforellen um die 1-2 kg, aber weder verkäufer noch besitzer wollten das wissen 
die fische wurden vor der polnischen küste gefangen, angeblich dort schon als ostseelachse deklariert.
die fische waren blank, also war nichts gegen den verkauf einzuwenden, ausser das es eben keine lachse waren.


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Hallo,
das der Fisch des Fischers ungesetzlich war kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Mag aber auch sein, das ich in der Ecke nicht mehr up-to-Date bin. Wenn es sich um einen Beifang handelt, wüßte ich nicht, wie der Fischer damit hätte umgehen sollen. Toten Fisch wieder ins Wasser werfen?

Lütten - vergiß es. Was sollen solche Sprüche - und dann ein Smilie? 
Hat Rosi echt nicht verdient.

Petri


----------



## xbsxrvxr (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

moin, laut gesetz hätte er ihn discarden müssen- is ja aber blödsinn...
und den fischern darf man nie trauen, die verkaufen alles als lachs(ich arbeite ja mit den jungs zusammen, und viele können die nicht unterscheiden-ist oft auch gar nicht möglich, jedenfalls nicht rein äußerlich, dafür müsste man DNA untersuchungen machen-wir hatten schon oft fische, die "markante" merkmale von beiden arten hatten...)

schönen gruß


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Wenn die Merkmale nicht eindeutig zuerkennen sind und sich gewissermaßen überschneiden, haben wir es wohl mit einem Hybriden zu tun.
Eine Kreuzung aus beiden Fischen...reingehauen...Maik

... habe mir die Bilder nochmal angeschaut, ich denke auch das es sich hier um eine wunderschön gezeichnete Meerforelle im Laichkleid handelt...!


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Wenn die Merkmale nicht eindeutig zuerkennen sind und sich gewissermaßen überschneiden, haben wir es wohl mit einem Hybriden zu tun.
> Eine Kreuzung aus beiden Fischen...reingehauen...Maik


 



Also eine "Lachsforelle".:q


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Also eine "Lachsforelle".:q


 

Nein natürlich nicht, es heisst dann "Hybrida Lochsfarelle":q


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



salziges silber schrieb:


> nein natürlich nicht, es heisst dann "hybrida lochsfarelle":q


 


#6#6#6


----------



## Rosi (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Lütten schrieb:


> du weißt wie braune meerforellen schmecken?


Klar habe ich überlegt ob ich das schreibe oder nicht.
Die gibt es z.B. in Warnemünde zu kaufen, frisch vom Fischer. Lachsforellen im Laichkleid, auch in der Schonzeit. Wenn du mit dem Bandmaß hingehst, kannst du sicher auch ein, zwei Untermaßige (blanke) langziehen. Sie sind sogar schon ausgenommen. Gerade heute Mittag wieder beobachtet. Bestimmt Beifang.

Lachsforellen sind was ganz besonderes, fast wie Lachs.


----------



## Lütten (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

freut mich das du meinen "spruch" nicht so verbissen siehst :m


----------



## k-bay (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

"bestimmt beifang"
jeder muss gucken wo er bleibt - der fischer und seine familie genauso wie ich. von daher steht es mir nicht zu, zu beurteilen wo und wie die netze stehen und inwiefern das mit der laichzeit der meerforellen zusammen hängt.
aber was ich sagen kann ist: das ist bestimmt KEIN BEIFANG!

und ich muss mich schämen und rechtfertigen, evtl sogar strafbar machen wenn ich mit der spinnrute und nem snaps unterwegs bin....


----------



## Gardenfly (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Da die gute Mefo-Ecke Strandhusen zu dieser Zeit immer mit Netzen zugehängt wird , kann es kein Beifang sein.


----------



## Hov-Micha (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Beim Fischer gibts nur Lachs, die Kundschaft kann mit dem Ausdruck Meerforelle wenig anfangen und Lachs verkauft sich auch besser/teuerer..vor allem wenn´s so hübsche bunte Fische sind!!

Hatte mal "ganz tolle Fotos" mit Kisten voller Lachse, Fehmarn!
Festplatte hat sich leider zersemmelt aber was der da als Beifang|kopfkrat drinne hatte fang ich in 5 Jahren nicht.
Wurden grade von nem Stellnetzfischer ausgeladen.

Naja, so lohnen sich wenigstens die Besatzmaßnahmen und die viele ehrenamtlichen Arbeitsstunden..traurig :c

TL
Micha


----------



## xbsxrvxr (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

es gibt auf jeden fall gezielten mefo fang und den nicht zu knapp!!!(hab da ja nen kleinen überblick, und wenn ihr wüsstet wieviel wirklich gefangen wird...mir als mefo begeistertem kommen da gaanz oft die tränen...)
ohne quoten, ohne kontrollen...:c

aber der fisch auf dem foto ist beifang

schönen gruß


----------



## aesche100 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Der arme unwissende, der dafür 50 Euro ausgegeben hat!
Ist ja im Grunde Betrug im doppelten Sinn.Als Lachs verkaufte Meerforelle und dazu noch ein minderwertiger Laichfisch(von der Fischqualität her).
Dem Fischer wünsche ich immer leere Netze.


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



observer schrieb:


> es gibt auf jeden fall gezielten mefo fang und den nicht zu knapp!!!(hab da ja nen kleinen überblick, und wenn ihr wüsstet wieviel wirklich gefangen wird...*mir als mefo begeistertem kommen da gaanz oft die tränen...)*
> 
> Würden mir wahrscheinlich auch kommen! Wie sieht eigentlich dieser gezielter Mefofang aus? Werden spezielle Netze verwendet oder wie es für mich den Anschein hat, Stellnetze für Dorsch, Butt oder auch Heringe zweckentfremdet im ufernahen Bereich zu ganz bestimmten Zeiten gestellt?
> Das die Mefos´sich in fast jeder Netzart verhäddern können und es dann als Beifang deklariert werden kann, liegt in der Natur der Sache und wäre für mich O.K. Alles andere geht gar nicht!
> Petri,Gruss und reingehauen...Maik


----------



## xbsxrvxr (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

moin, jo butt/dorschnetze, (passt von der maschenweite her...) mefos im heringsnetz sind wirklich nur beifang,gaanz dicht an die küste geklatscht(oder auch wenige meter vom ufer im 90° winkel n paar meter raus)
dat sehen wir ja zb. in der wiek nur zur gut, kaum dass wir angler die ersten gefangen haben(der gute herr dun...ma.. weiß natürlich auch so wann die da sind), ist die ganze küstenlinie abgesperrt-und zu dieser jahreszeit(anfang märz) gibt es in der ecke wirklich keinen anderen fisch, den man mit solchen netzen fangen könnte...

tja, so is dat leider


----------



## Rosi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



observer schrieb:


> es gibt auf jeden fall gezielten mefo fang und den nicht zu knapp!!!



Moin, davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Vor ein paar Jahren wurde die KÜFVO dahingehend geändert, daß zwischen dem 15.09. und dem 14.12. im Salzhaff ein Fischschonbezirk eingerichtet wurde. Die Fischer müssen nun mit ihren Netzen 500m vom Ufer weg bleiben. Die Mefos ziehen zum Laichen durch das Salzhaff in den Hellbach. Weil die Fischer extra Netze an den Einflugschneisen aufstellten, wurden sehr viele Heimkehrer weggefangen. Wie viele das waren merkte man erst, als der Hellbach wieder gut besucht wurde. Dort läuft ein Projekt von Fisch und Umwelt.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



k-bay schrieb:


> aber was ich sagen kann ist: das ist bestimmt KEIN BEIFANG!
> 
> und ich muss mich schämen und rechtfertigen, evtl sogar strafbar machen wenn ich mit der spinnrute und nem snaps unterwegs bin....



Das sehe ich absolut genauso. Leider. Außerdem ist es völlig blödsinnig, über Beifang, Verwertung oder was auch immer so einen Fang bzw. Verkauf schönzutrinken ...  dann sind wir ganz schnell wieder bei den "untermaßiger Dorsch muss mit weil zu tief geschluckt der Arme" - Diskussionen. Wenn der Fischer den Fisch für 50 Euro vertickt, macht er sich strafbar, so schwarz und weiss muss man das leider beurteilen, damit man keine Grauzone schafft!

Meine Meinung zu so einem Sch..ss!


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (2. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Moin,



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Das sehe ich absolut genauso. Leider. Außerdem ist es völlig blödsinnig, über Beifang, Verwertung oder was auch immer so einen Fang bzw. Verkauf schönzutrinken ...  dann sind wir ganz schnell wieder bei den "untermaßiger Dorsch muss mit weil zu tief geschluckt der Arme" - Diskussionen. Wenn der Fischer den Fisch für 50 Euro vertickt, macht er sich strafbar, so schwarz und weiss muss man das leider beurteilen, damit man keine Grauzone schafft!
> 
> Meine Meinung zu so einem Sch..ss!



Danke, Referend! #6


Kaum jemand schadet den Fischbeständen mehr als Fischer, die sich nicht an die Gesetze halten.

So einen Fisch in der Schonzeit anzulanden und öffentlich auf dem Markt als Lachs anzubieten ist eine Dreistigkeit. Es ist auch ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, wie sehr das Gesetz manchen Fischern am Ar... vorbei geht.

Dass die Fischer geschonte Fische wieder zurücksetzen müssen, auch wenn sie nicht mehr überlebensfähig sind, hat durchaus seinen Sinn. Sonst wäre nämlich dem Fang von Meerforellen in der Laichzeit oder anderen geschonten Fische Tür und Tor geöffnet. Schlimm genug, dass so ein eindeutiger Gesetzesverstoß ungeahndet bleibt.

Ich hätte den Fischer sofort angezeigt und kann das auch nur jedem empfehlen, der so etwas sieht.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

moin, klar ist dat mist(und öffentlich zu verkaufen noch viel größerer mist), aber es gibt halt(ob er- oder unerwünschten) BEIFANG beim dorsch/butt fischen mit stellnetzen und reusen.
daran lässt sich leider auch rein gar nix ändern-und diese fische zu verwerfen ist für mich genauso schlimm(wenn nicht schlimmer), als wenn sie verkauft werden.
es gibt aber natürlich auch wieder ars..lö..er, die genau das ausnutzen würden und gezielt laichmefos fischen würden.

aber alle beigefangen mefos über bord kippen, nee-zu viele
oder die fischer müssen halt selbst jeden tag forelle futtern

schönen gruß


----------



## marioschreiber (2. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



observer schrieb:


> ....und diese fische zu verwerfen ist für mich genauso schlimm(wenn nicht schlimmer), als wenn sie verkauft werden.



Das ist aber das einzig sinnvolle ! 
Wenn man mit so einem Beifang 50 Euro verdienen kann, dann versucht man in Zukunft diesen nicht zu verhindern, eher noch den ein oder anderen Fisch mehr zu erwischen ! 



observer schrieb:


> ...aber alle beigefangen mefos über bord kippen, nee-zu viele



Es wären garantiert weniger wenn Fischer wie dieser eine Strafe fürs verkaufen bekämen !


----------



## carstenmueller (2. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

laßt euch doch mal mit so einem fisch erwischen,würde mich interessieren was euch dann passiert,bestimmt nichts erfreuliches:c


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> observer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > es gibt auf jeden fall gezielten mefo fang und den nicht zu knapp!!!(hab da ja nen kleinen überblick, und wenn ihr wüsstet wieviel wirklich gefangen wird...*mir als mefo begeistertem kommen da gaanz oft die tränen...)*
> ...


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



carstenmueller schrieb:


> laßt euch doch mal mit so einem fisch erwischen,*würde mich interessieren* was euch dann passiert,*bestimmt nichts erfreuliches*:c


 
Mich auch, was passiert dann?
Dem Fischer anscheinend nichts, sonst würde es ja diese Verkäufe nicht geben!
Oder wird die Fischereibehörde nur tätig wenn es zur Anzeige durch eine dritte Person kommt?
Das Problem ist doch bekannt und die WaPo sitzt doch nicht auf Augen und Ohren!
Reingehauen...Maik


----------



## SundRäuber (2. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Unabhängig davon wie , womitund wo  gefangen , ist der Verkauf  einer  Mefo als  Lax  ein  ganz  klarer  Fall  von Betrug  am Kunden und  somit  anzeigewürdig.


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon wie , womitund wo gefangen , ist der Verkauf einer Mefo als* Lax* ein ganz klarer Fall von Betrug am Kunden und somit anzeigewürdig.


 
Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu!:q
LG Maik


----------



## MaikP (2. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Moin zusammen,
egal ob Mefo oder Lachs beide sind nach Küfo in SH geschont. Das geht am Thema vorbei-Anzeigen- und vor Ort den Mund aufmachen.
Steinwarder bis Dazendorf war die Woche auf genau 200 m Uferentfernung mit Netzen gesperrt und Dorsch gab es fast garnicht.
Ein Berufsfischer aus Heikendorf sperrt momentan immer
fein säuberlich die Au in Weißenhaus ab- natürlich wegen der Dorsche.
Grüße MaikP


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

also bei uns in mv(fischereirecht mv-küfo)
muss man 200m abstand nur zu schiffsanlegern, seebrücken und molen einhalten-nicht zum strand.
meerforellen netze müssen eine mindest maschenöffnung von 120mm haben(dorsch netze 110mm)-also ja, es gibt spezielle forellen netze, die wird aber kaum jemand nutzen-ich kenne keinen.
in der 300m zone(von der küste) muss in der silberschonzeit der abstand von zwei netzen zueinander mind. 300m betragen, wobei eine reihe von netzen nicht länger als 500m sein darf-und selbst da gibt es noch ausnahmen und sondererlaubnisse, bzw alte vererbte sonderrechte

deshalb stehen die netze bei uns in mv ja auch zur mefo hauptsaison (märz, april) so dicht an der kyst- und nicht im 6-7m tiefen wasser.
und ich kenne leute, die auch jetzt rund um fehmarn ihre netze in 4m tiefes wasser klatschen um"lachs" zu fangen

schöner mist


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

...ich bin dann auch mal dabei... hab mal nen berichtgesehen, wo die jungs in den bächen in dänemark braune mefos zum abstreifen mit strom gefangen haben, und da waren so einige gute Kaliber dabei, und wenn ich das bild sehe, ist es eindeutig ne Meerforelle... keine frage, die schwindelei am fischtresen ist ne schweinerei, zu DDR zeiten wurden ja auch geräucherte Hornies als aal verkauft, wenn sowas heute passieren würde, wer so ein fischer die längste zeit fischer gewesen, aber bei den "Lachsen" ist das anscheinend kein problem... genauso die bezeichnung lachsforelle.... wer von euch hat schonmal ne lachsforelle gefangen??? und vor allem wo??? im forellenpuff!!!! und das sind gezüchtete, keine zur Arterhaltung....

Als kystenangler nervt es, wenn netzte in wurfweite stehen, und man dadurch seine fangchancen runterrechnet, aber fakt ist, gerade hier in MV geht man wahrscheinlich mit so einem fisch am galgen in den Bau... und die Dorsche sind in den kalten monaten in ufernähe... und wer noch!!!??? die Forellen kommen ja nicht aus 10km entfernung und steuern im 90grad winkel direkt die flussmündung an... bin 30-50 mal pro jahr an der Küste, und kann oft beobachten, wie fischer ihre netzte stellen und wieder leeren, aber ich habe die ganzen jahre noch nicht einmal erlebt, das da was von den Ordnungshütern kontrolliert wurde...weder netzlänge noch abstände....

jeder macht seinen job, und auch der fischer muss seine Familie ernähren, und hats sicherlich nicht einfach, aber so nen fisch am hafen zu präsentieren, hätte ich mir verkniffen...

das tier kannst ja als werbemittel für bräunungsgeräte verwenden....#d


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

*jeder macht seinen job, und auch der fischer muss seine Familie ernähren, und hats sicherlich nicht einfach,* aber so nen fisch am hafen zu präsentieren, hätte ich mir verkniffen...

das tier kannst ja als werbemittel für bräunungsgeräte verwenden....#d[/QUOTE]



Vollkommen richtig,:m

jeder Familienvater muß seine Familie ernähren.
Aber weshalb es in z.B. in einer Autowerkstatt regulär zu-
gehen muß,und beim Fischer (bitte nicht auf Alle übertragen)
ist Augen zudrücken angesagt,sorry,dass verstehe ich nicht.|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Einzige Lösung: :m

Wech' mit der Netzfischerei,
und jeder gute Bürger und Bürgerin ran an die Angelrute!  #6



und pssst, kleines Geheimnis: :g
Gammelfisch aus Netzen macht erst impotent und dann Prostatakrebs,
und den Frauen machts Falten und geht der Gynäkologe ans wegschnippeln ...


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Wech' mit der Netzfischerei,
und jeder gute Bürger und Bürgerin ran an die Angelrute!  #6


schon nicht schlecht...:m aber einer geht noch...:
"jeder isst nur seinen eigen gefangenen fisch"

dann brauch der fischer keinen fangen,...kauft ja dann eh keiner... und so ein sch... passiert nicht...

aber ich glaub soweit wirds in deutschland erstens nie kommen, und wenn doch, dann hat jeder angler wahrscheinlich 2 kontrolleure im nacken...:vik:

eigentlich sind wir mefohunter ja so eingestellt, das man eher einen fisch mehr zurücksetzt als ihn mitzunehmen... man macht sich ja auch seine gedanken über den bestand, und 45cm mindestmaß ist auch ok..., wenn dann unsere kollegen westlich da auch mal gesetzlich mitziehen würden...

aber bei solchen fängen der fischer und zugetackerten Küsten, muss man sich wahrscheinlich überlegen, die nächste braune forelle nicht mehr zurückzusetzen, sondern schön waidgerecht paar auf die zwölf zu geben, und sauber abstechen, damit das arme tier sich nicht in irgendwelchen netzen zu tode quälen muss...:r


sorry, der frust musste mal einmal raus...


----------



## carstenmueller (4. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

angelvereine machen sich die mühe meerforellen abzustreifen,um junge fische wieder zu besetzen,und dann kommen die fischer mit ihren netzen und die angler können sehen wo sie bleiben!!!  ganz tolles system|gr:


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Ich glaube, dass wir die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollten, die Küstenfischerei besteht seit Jahunderten und es gibt reichlich Einschränkungen für die ortsansässigen Fischer, ein totales Verbot der Stellnetzfischerei würde gleichzeitig das aus bedeuten und meines Erachtens will das keiner von Euch, die Touris kommen gerade wegen der Fischer, der Boote und des maritimen Flair in die Hafenstädte, ich persönlich kann mir meine Hafenstadt ohne Fischer nicht vorstellen und seien wir mal ehrlich, der Trend geht dahin, dass viele Fischer aufgeben weil sie den finanzielen Druck nichts entgegen zustellen haben!
In jeder Branche gibt es schwarze Scharfe, die müssen ordentlich was auf die Finger bekommen, aber das wars!
Ist meine persönlich Meinung und regt vielleicht zum Nachdenken an, reingehauen...Maik


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Sehe ich nicht mehr als zeitgemäß so mit der massiven unselektiven Netzfischerei.
Über Touris kann man zudem als Einheimischer (=der da wirklich ganzjährig wohnt) ganz anderer Meinung sein, aber das ist eine grundsätzliche Geschichte für eine andere Diskussion.

Wenn die Fischer zu Anglerbootsschipperleuten und Touribooten umsatteln tun, dann ändert sich gar nicht viel (außer mehr frische Fische) und das gibt auch einen Lebensunterhalt. Haben ja schon viele getan.
Unter schlechten Verhältnissen und zunehmendem wirtschaftlichen Druck immer so weitermachen, nur weil es mal so war, das ist doch deppert in Angesicht der Realitiäten.


----------



## Gardenfly (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Meerforellen waren schon mal fast Ausgestorben-wegen 2 Gründe fehlende Laichmöglichkeiten und Überfischung......und genau da machen einige Fischer gleich wieder weiter .


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn die Fischer zu Anglerbootsschipperleuten und Touribooten *umsatteln* tun, dann ändert sich gar nicht viel (außer mehr frische Fische) und das gibt auch einen Lebensunterhalt. Haben ja schon viele getan.
> Unter schlechten Verhältnissen und zunehmendem wirtschaftlichen Druck immer so weitermachen, nur weil es mal so war, das ist doch deppert in Angesicht der Realitiäten.


 
Wäre vielleicht *eine* Lösung, aber nun pflanze mal einen "Alten Baum" um, die Jungs haben sich nach der Wende mit den westlichen Richtlinien für Netzwerk und Bootszubehör neu orientieren müssen, haben tausende Euronen investiert und sollen jetzt Sightseeingtouren anbieten.
Gebe es eine junge Generation unter den Fischern könnte ich mir das Vorstellen, aber den " alten maulfaulen (und das ist nicht boes gemeint) mecklenburger Fischer den Angeltouris helfen die Fische zu fangen, die er ein lebenlang selbst aus dem Meer gefischt hat ist für mich reine Wunschvorstellung und entbehrt jeder Realität!
Hinzu kommt noch umfangreiche Ausrüstung für die Sicherheit plus Nachweiss für die Personenbeförderung.

Außerdem ist das Angebot, an den sogenannten Hochseeangelkuttern reichlich ausgeschöpft und wenn Du hier von der selektiven Fischerei sprichst, fällt mir spontan die Angellei auf den Laichdorsch ein, aber das ist auch ein Thema für sich.
Kontrollen müssen sein, aber immer nach Verboten und neuen Gesetzen zu schreien ist mit sicher nicht der Weg!
Siehe PETA und NABU, wenns nach denen gehen würde kannst Du die Angel komplett einmotten, also leben und leben lassen!
LG Maik


----------



## marioschreiber (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Dann lass deie alten doch noch "zu ende" fischen !
Aber es gibt auch sonderregelungen die weiter vererbt werden. 
Das sollte "aussterben".

Und die Nebenerwerbsfischerei sollte man dafür ganz abschaffen !
Es gibt ja viele die einen ganz anderen Beruf ausüben und erst nach Feierabend ihre Netze stellen !


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

moin, ja die nebenerwerbliche/freizeitfischerei( mit netzen, leinen, reusen) muss aufhören!!!

berufsfischer muss es natürlich geben, auch wenn sie "unsere" fische fangen!!!
denn auch die leute ohne angelschein wollen frischen dorsch, aal und auch mal mefo essen...
wir als angler sind nun einmal zweite wahl|rolleyes

schönen gruß


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Dann lass deie alten doch *noch "zu ende" fischen* !
> Aber es gibt auch sonderregelungen die weiter vererbt werden.
> Das sollte "aussterben".
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe selbst die Möglichkeit eine Nebenerwerbsfischerei zu betreiben, nutze sie nicht, werde sie nicht nutzen und bin dafür die Küstenfischerei ausschließlich in den Händen der Berufsfischer zu belassen, reingehauen...Maik


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



observer schrieb:


> berufsfischer muss es natürlich geben, auch wenn sie "unsere" fische fangen!!!
> denn auch die leute ohne angelschein wollen frischen dorsch, aal und auch mal mefo essen...
> wir als angler sind nun einmal zweite wahl|rolleyes


Das sehe ich so nicht mehr, das ist altbacken und Vergangenheut.
Die Angler sind heute 1.Wahl, das muss klar werden.
Der Netzmassenfischer Raubbau-Betreiber sind hintere Wahl.

Und wer keinen Fisch (selber) fängt, der kann auch keinen in die Pfanne hauen! :m

Der Fisch dürfte ruhig viel teurer werden, wenn man rechnet was ein Angler für eine Meerforelle so alles investiert, dann darf das Kilo real-frischer Angelfangfisch im Verkauf ruhig 50 EUR kosten, wär immer noch günstig im Verhältnis zu sonstigen Lebensmittelabzockerpreisen!
An der Nadel von Fisch(billig)vermarktern und dementsprechend Lebensmittelmafia zu hängen und den vielen Fisch dorthin zu verkaufen, macht den Erwerbsfischer auch nicht gerade reich, und überanstrengt eben sehr leicht die Bestände.


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Und wer keinen Fisch (selber) fängt, der kann auch keinen in die Pfanne hauen!* :m
> 
> Das muss ich erst einmal sacken lassen, im Umkehrschluss hieße dass ja das 80 Mio Deutsche unter Waffen (Angel)
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

Erstmal muss ich mit dem Märchen aufräumen, dass Fisch (immer) gesund sei.
Fisch ist nur gesund, wenn er frisch verarbeitet wird, d.h. schnell getötet und ausgeblutet, gut gekühlt und sehr schnell zum Verzehr kommt.
Ansonsten wird er ein Giftcocktail ohne Gleichen, was speziell von langsam im Netz verendeten Fischen anzunehmen ist.



Fischvergiftungen:

Ciguatoxin kommt in verschiedenen Fischarten vor, insbesondere in Raubfischen. Typisches Symptom dieser Vergiftung ist, dass der Kontakt mit kaltem Wasser oder kalter Luft als heiß empfunden wird. Darüber hinaus treten Symptome im Magen-Darm-Trakt auf. Wichtiger Bestandteil der Behandlung ist die Gabe von Mannit.

Scombrotoxin entsteht durch unsachgemäße Lagerung von u.a. Makrele, Thunfisch, Hering und Sardellen. Vergiftungen äußern sich mit Juckreiz und Blutdruckabfall. Da das Gift beim Menschen eine histaminerge Wirkung entwickelt, kann zur Behandlung die Gabe eines Antihistaminikums erforderlich sein.

Saxitoxin wird von Blau- und Rotalgen produziert, die in Muscheln, Schnecken, Austern und verschiedenen Fischarten vorkommen. Die Vergiftung verursacht anormale Körperempfindungen wie Kribbeln auf der Haut und Lähmungserscheinungen, bis hin zur tödlichen Atemlähmung. Die Therapie erfolgt symptomatisch.

Botulismustoxin ist das Gift spezieller Bakterien, das vor allem auf verdorbenen Lebensmitteln vorkommt. Nach einer Inkubationszeit von 12-24 Stunden können zunächst Kopfschmerzen, Magen-Darm-Beschwerden und Fieber auftreten, dann kommt es zu Störungen der Hirnnervenfunktion, Blasen- und Darmstörungen und Atemlähmung. 

(Quelle: http://www.gesundheitswerkstatt.de/fischvergiftungen.html)



Lebensmittelvergiftungen 

Die Zahl der Lebensmittelvergiftungen steigt weltweit an. Eine Ursache für die Zunahme der Erkrankungen sind die weiten Transportwege, die fast alle Nahrungsmittel heutzutage zurücklegen, sowie die moderne Massentierhaltung. Beide Faktoren begünstigen die Ausbreitung von vorhandenen Erregern. Begünstigt wird das Wachstum der Erreger, wenn Speisen nicht richtig gelagert und nicht ausreichend erhitzt werden.

Die Bandbreite von Lebensmittelvergiftungen ist groß. Der Schweregrad der Infektionen reicht von leichten Magen-Darm-Beschwerden bis hin zu tödlichem Verlauf durch Atemstillstand. 


Botulismus – Vorsicht mit beschädigten Konserven 

Botulismus ist eine seltene, aber unter Umständen tödlich verlaufende Erkrankung, die durch Clostridium botulinum-Bakterien ausgelöst wird. Die Bakterien besiedeln nicht ausreichend erhitzte Konserven (besonders hausgemachte) sowie ungenügend geräucherten rohen Schinken und Räucherfisch. 

Clostridium-botulinum-Bakterien bilden ein Nervengift, das Sehstörungen und Schluckbeschwerden hervorruft und unbehandelt zum Atemstillstand führt. 
Inkubationszeit: zwei Stunden bis sechs Tage

Hinweis: Meiden Sie aufgewölbte Dosen und Vakuumverpackungen mit Fleisch oder Fischwaren sowie von alleine aufgegangene Einmachgläser – sie könnten infiziert sein.


Histamin – Vorsicht mit verdorbenem Fisch 

Histamin ist ein mikrobielles Stoffwechselprodukt, das vor allem über verdorbenen Fisch (besonders Makrele und Tunfisch) übertragen wird.

Histamin führt zu Erbrechen und Herzjagen.
Inkubationszeit: bis zu einer Stunde 

(Quelle: http://www.praxisbenner.de/1/selbst_lebensmittelvergiftung.html)



Fischvergiftung (engl. fish poisoning)
Eine Vergiftung durch Fischgenuss kann unterschiedliche Gründe haben. Für gewöhnlich wird in europäischen Breiten eine Vergiftung durch den Verzehr von bakteriell beziehungsweise viral kontaminierten Fischen sowie sich zersetzenden Tieren ausgelöst. Eine Gefahr kann auch von geräucherten oder marinierten Fischen ausgehen. Die Ursachen sind unsachgemäß gelagerte Fische oder schlechte hygienische Bedingung beim Verkauf oder der Zubereitung dieses Lebensmittels. Für gewöhnlich führt so eine Fischvergiftung zu Magen-Darm-Beschwerden, die jedoch schnell wieder abklingen und völlig ausheilen. Ein klassischer Fall, einer solchen Vergiftung, ist der Skombrotoxismus. Diese Form der Vergiftung kann beim Verzehr von Thunfisch oder Makrelen auftreten. 

Skombrotoxismus - Scombroid-Vergiftung
Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Histaminvergiftung nach dem Verzehr von Fischen aus der Familie der Scombridae. Dazu gehören der Thunfisch und die Makrele. Wird die Kühlkette unterbrochen oder der Fisch verzögert zubereitet, so kann es zu einer vermehrten Umwandlung von Histidin (Aminosäure) in Histamin (Gewebshormon/Neurotransmitter/allergische Reaktion) kommen. Begünstigt wird dieser Prozess durch Bakterien, wie Clostridien oder Enterobakterien. Die Konzentration des Gewebshormons in Thunfischen kann um den Faktor hundert ansteigen (normale Konzentration 50 ug / g auf 5 mg / g). Unmittelbar nach der Aufnahme verursacht Histamin eine Hitzewelle im Gesicht. Einige Minuten, nachdem der Betroffene den Fisch gegessen hat, kann es zu Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Magenschmerzen und Nesselsucht (Urtikaria) kommen. Zudem treten Herzklopfen und Harndrang, auf. Die Symptome halten meist nicht länger als 24 Stunden an. Medikamente, wie Antihistaminika oder Histamin-H2-Rezeptorenblocker, können die Vergiftungserscheinungen mildern. 

(Quelle: http://www.medhost.de/gesundheit-lexikon/fischvergiftung.html)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Das muss ich erst einmal sacken lassen, im Umkehrschluss hieße dass ja das 80 Mio Deutsche unter Waffen (Angel)


Warum nicht, das wäre doch mal ein nationaler (Neu)Anfang! :m



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ich sehe da aber keinen Zusammenhang warum Ottonormalverbraucher so tief in die Tasche greifen soll,


Weil er dann wertvoll ist, und z.B. nicht massenweise ins Fischmehl wandert.

Weil er dann wertvoll ist, und der alternativ mit der Angel o.ä. Schonmethode gefangene Fisch den Berufserwerbsfischer wieder ernährt. Japaner fangen z.B. seit einiger Zeit Thunfische für Feinschmecker mit einer Stippangel von einem Fabrikschiff aus und schonen damit die sonstigen Fische.

Weil er dann wertvoll ist, und die Bestände alternativ mit der Angel besser gehegt und gepflegt, kein Beifang in Massen vernichtet wird, optimaler gesunder Fisch (s.o.) angeboten werden kann.

Weil dann weniger Fisch verschwendet wird, weniger Fisch gefangen wird, und damit die sich idealerweise selbstvermehrenden und selbsterhaltenden Bestände nicht überlastet werden. Es braucht keinen Besatz, das ist grundverkehrt.

Das hat seit Jahrmillionen wunderbar funktioniert und war sprichwörtlich "so zahlreich wie der Fisch im Wasser", erst Raubbau und Wasserverschmutzung haben das untergraben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht *eine* Lösung, aber nun pflanze mal einen "Alten Baum" um, die Jungs haben sich nach der Wende mit den westlichen Richtlinien für Netzwerk und Bootszubehör neu orientieren müssen, haben tausende Euronen investiert und sollen jetzt Sightseeingtouren anbieten.
> Gebe es eine junge Generation unter den Fischern könnte ich mir das Vorstellen, ...


Das liest sich doch schon mal ganz gut! 



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ... aber den " alten maulfaulen (und das ist nicht boes gemeint) mecklenburger Fischer den Angeltouris helfen die Fische zu fangen, die er ein lebenlang selbst aus dem Meer gefischt hat ist für mich reine Wunschvorstellung und entbehrt jeder Realität!


Das die "alten" nicht änderungsfreudig und anpassungsfährig sind, ist leider oft so. Genau deswegen sterben sie ja auch aus. :g

Aber die geradeaus anliegenden Alternativen sind doch auch nicht besser:

- Schlechter Verdienst beim heutigen Status der Fischvermarktung, d.h. ==> wirtschaftlicher Exitus.
- Bald kaum noch lohnenswerte Fänge durch das Niedergehen der Fischbestände, d.h. ==>  wirtschaftlicher Exitus.

Wie alle Primärproduzenten haben sie es eigentlich in der Hand: Wenn Sie keinen Fisch mehr fangen oder anbieten, gibt es keinen. Damit kann man Märkte auch neu regulieren. 
Außerdem könnte jeder Bundesbürger locker mal 2 Monate keinen Industriefisch essen, das fällt persönlich gar nicht auf, das geht viel leichter als z.B. 2 Monate nicht zu tanken.
Jeder Angler von den angenommenen ca. 4 Mio in DE könnte 20 Leute aus dem Bekanntenkreis zu einem Umdenken im Fischverzehr anhalten, das macht dann alle 80 Mio.
Jedenfalls nicht undenkbar --- denkt mal drüber nach! #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



antonio schrieb:


> erstens fisch ist ein lebensmittel und sollte für ottonormal auch bezahlbar sein und nicht nur für die elite der feinschmecker.


Das ist er auch zu einem höheren Preis, siehe die vielen anderen weitaus teureren Produkte, die regelmäßig ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken gekauft werden.
Der Preis muss nur so hoch sein, dass ein erwerbmäßiger Fischer auch mit Angel o.ä. Schonmethoden auf seinen notwendigen Verdienst kommt.



antonio schrieb:


> zweitens kannst du gar nicht nur annähernd so viel fisch mit der angel fangen wie benötigt würde.


Wer sagt das und wo wurde der Nachweis angetreten?
Wenn jeder sich seinen Fisch bei Bedarf und Hunger selber angeln täte, wäre das 100% ausreichend und machbar. 

Entscheidend wäre bei wieder erholten weit höheren Fischbeständen in Nord- und Ostsee, evtl. auch Rhein, Elbe, Weser, so wie man früher zu Lachszugzeiten fast über den Fisch über den Rhein laufen konnte, dass viel mehr und leichter zufangende Fische wieder da wären! :vik:
Dann könnte jeder an Fisch interessierte Angler locker seinen Bedarf recht schnell fangen oder fangen lassen.

Überhaupt nicht utopisch ...


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Jeder Angler von den angenommenen ca. 4 Mio in DE könnte 20 Leute aus dem Bekanntenkreis zu einem Umdenken im Fischverzehr anhalten, das macht dann alle 80 Mio.*
> Jedenfalls nicht undenkbar --- denkt mal drüber nach! #h


 
Und wenn diese 80 Mio nicht verzichten wollen und auch keinen Fisch zu kaufen bekommen, losziehen selber zu angeln, wird es eng, sehr eng!
Das ist ja eine Zumutung mir das vorzustellen, keine Netze mehr im Wasser dafür Massen an Angler auf dem Selben!
Wir haben ca. 7 Mrd Menschen auf dieser Erde und es ist  heute nicht mehr möglich als Selbstversorger mit Pfeil und Bogen umherzulaufen, denke darüber einmal nach!
Die Alternativen liegen wirklich auf der Hand " Nachhaltigkeit"!
Deine Sichtweise hat mit Sicherheit gute Ansätze, aber die japanische Fischindustrie mit ins Boot zu holen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, reingehauen...Maik


----------



## Gardenfly (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist er auch zu einem höheren Preis, siehe die vielen anderen weitaus teureren Produkte, die regelmäßig ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken gekauft werden.



Das erzähle mal einen von der neuen Working-Poor-Klasse, ich kenne genug arbeitende Personen die am Ende des Monats kaum Geld für die billigsten Lebensmittel haben.
Würden die Angeln gehen, währe jeder Fisch ob maßig oder Schonzeit garantiert in der Pfanne-da schon Gerät und Lizenzen deren Buget sprengen würden.

Da gab es mal ein nettes Experiment im TV, wo ein Sternekoch immer behauptete, das alle gute Lebensmittel kaufen könnten. Als er selber mit Geringverdiener Gehalt ausgestattet wurde und damit einen Monat Lebensmittel kaufen sollte kam er ins Straucheln.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

moin, @nordlicht wie heißt noch der eine blöde spruch-"wenn man keine ahnung, einfach mal die klappe halten"- könnte wat dran sein, nich wahr

nich bös gemeint, aber du hast wohl überhaupt keine ahnung/vorstellung von der heutigen fischerei, und dann so rum zu hupen...

gift im fisch|kopfkrat, japanische thunfischangler-wat soll dat mit uns zu tun haben|kopfkrat

hier ging´s um unsere mefos/lachse und die fischerei auf sie.
aalso, entweder fragen, es gibt hier wohl genug fachkundige leute, oder aber vorher genau überlegen was man schreibt#d

schönen gruß


----------



## Truttafriend (6. November 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Lachs, gefangen in Heiligenhafen*

observer, nicht persönlich werden!

@all 
Geht der Thread weiter aus den Nähten isser dicht.

Diskutiert sachlich und es gibt keine Probleme.


----------

